# Problème d'ajouter mon compte GMAIL avec Exchange



## viaferrata73 (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour et joyeux fêtes à tout,

En ajoutant mon compte GMAIL avec Exchange dans iPad et iPhone, ça marche à merveille .
Mais ça ne marche pas avec OS X Lion à cause de l'*adresse du serveur* 

_1° - Préférences Système > Mail, Contacts et Calendrier
2° - Ajouter un compte... "Microsoft Exchange" (pas Gmail > pas assez fiable)
3° - Nom complet (prenomnom), adresse électronique (prenom.nom@gmail.com), mot de passe ( xxxxxxxx ) > tout est ok_
*4° - Réglages du compte*
- Type de compte : Exchange
- Description : (facultatif)
- Nom d'utilisateur (prenom.nom)
- Mot de passe : xxxxxxxx
- Adresse du serveur : 

Avec iPad et iPhone, je tape "m.google.com" dans l'adresse du serveur (ça marche )
Avec OS X Lion, on met quoi dans l'adresse du serveur ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## viaferrata73 (12 Février 2012)

toujours pas de réponse... ou bien sera-ce une réponse introuvable


----------



## karamelmhou (13 Février 2012)

Il n'y a pas de solution à ton problème. Google utilise le protocole ActiveSync qui n'est pas disponible (directement) sur Mac OS X.

Cependant, il est tout à fait possible de synchroniser les différents services Google avec Mail (en IMAP), iCal (en ajoutant un compte Google) et Carnet d'adresses (en ajoutant un compte Google également).


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Janvier 2013)

ouais mais comment on fait ?

desireux de me passer de icloud (pas dispo sur toutes mes machines), je voulais me resoudre a utiliser ;es services de google uniquement qui est beaucoup plus repandu.

Mais sur mon ipad, dasn les parametres de mon compte gmail, je pex activer les mails, calendrier, notes mais pas les contacts ?

comment doit on faire ?


----------

